# Increase Suction Power on Siphon



## OneLastDecree

So, I have a Siphon.
The suction is not that strong on it. 

I know it works on gravity, so the output needs to be lower than input in order to create a stronger flow. 
However, are there any other ways to increase the water flow.
I usually get the debris off my sand substrate; however, some gunk gets left behind. 

Wondering what you all do.


----------



## Darkblade48

Are you using a siphon only? Have you considered using a Python? If you do not want to purchase one, you can probably fashion a water aspirator (which the Python is, essentially) out of parts quite easily.

That way, with the water flow, you would be drawing a stronger suction.


----------



## OneLastDecree

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you using a siphon only? Have you considered using a Python? If you do not want to purchase one, you can probably fashion a water aspirator (which the Python is, essentially) out of parts quite easily.
> 
> That way, with the water flow, you would be drawing a stronger suction.


I made a DIY siphon.
It is the same concept as the python; however, I did not buy the T-Piece that creates the suction by passing water through the lateral tube.

Is there any other way to increase the flow?


----------



## J_T

Filter sock, and a power head. Hang the sock in the tank, suck the water up with the power head/siphon tube, and have its output go into the filter sock. You can clean as long as you want without draining the tank.

Stick some fresh carbon in the filter to soak up the really fine mess.



Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyrrolin

I love that filter sock with powerhead idea!

If you are using a sand substrate, it could be very hard on a power head. No matter how good you are, you always get a few grains of sand

Using the thingy on the sink with a python running water is probably your best choice.

But another thing is, if you are trying to use a very long hose to drain outside or something, you get less suction. Short hose has more power.

I tried to use a really long hose before and it just barely picks up stuff, only really good for draining water. I use a short hose and very large bucket for my cleaning. I then drag the bucket, which is about 15 to 20 gallons across the basement and then siphon from it to my drain. It works for me when doing my 90 gallon.


----------



## RR37

I syphon back into my sump and let the floss catch all the stuff. Then I change out the floss. Bare bottom tank though so no substrate to worry about. I used to syphon into a filter sock hung in the sump but I stopped as I grew tired of cleaning it. ( The filter sock works really well as JT mentioned. )


----------



## Fishfur

The diameter of the siphon hose can have an effect on how it runs too. Very narrow tubes are slow, but very large ones aren't much better and may stall. Optimal size, in my experience, seems to be between 1/2 to 5/8 inch diameter.

I use a 3/8" hose to siphon the shrimp tank, simply because it IS slow, and thus less chance to suck up a shrimp, but it still sucks up the gunk off the bottom. And I tried to use a inch thick hose, thinking it would be fast draining, but so much air remained in that hose it simply didn't work well at all, and often just stopped running.

I also find that a soft hose seems to perform better than a harder one does. I have both the vinyl type and the firmer white coloured poly type sold for use with potable water in RVs and fridges and the like, and though both work, the softer vinyl seems to work better, and particularly if it gets clogged with something. It's easier to work out a clog if the tube is softer.


----------



## Newobsession

The diameter of the tube on your vac will also affect how well it pulls detrius up and out of the tank. I find a thinner tube (not the hose) gives more suction for actually pulling the dirt out of the tank rather than hovering in teh water column within the vac.. if that makes any sense


----------



## OneLastDecree

Great ideas.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## BillD

If you are using a large collection tube attached to a smaller siphon tube, as in most gravel vacuums, you can increase the flow by removing the vacuum portion or reducing it's size. Regardless, as mentioned, the diameter of the siphon tube, will determine the flow for any given drop. Larger diameter hose will give you a greater flow for the same vertical distance.There should be no air in the hose regardless of it's diameter. This is something that is a factor in tanks that are very close to the floor.


----------



## OneLastDecree

Thanks BillD; 
I am temorarily removing my siphon clear tube and using just the hose. 
I am just targeting visible debris to remove from the tank.
Will replace at a later time.


----------

